# clenbuterol vs phentermine



## TxGunslinger (Feb 19, 2005)

I need to drop a few extra pounds of fat before hitting the weights heavy and would like any info on the 2 above.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 19, 2005)

TxGunslinger said:
			
		

> I need to drop a few extra pounds of fat before hitting the weights heavy and would like any info on the 2 above.




adjust your diet and do cardio......simple as that......as for clen, do a search on this site.   as for phentermine, google it


----------



## TxGunslinger (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you so much, I've already researched both I thought I joined this forum so adults could ask ?'s and hopefully get advise from others who have actually used different methiods. I usually use an eca stack with synphedrine added to it I was just looking for alternatives. Now I wonder if I had asked deca vs depo would your answer have been eat more protien and lift heavier. what a crock of shit


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 19, 2005)

TxGunslinger said:
			
		

> Thank you so much, I've already researched both I thought I joined this forum so adults could ask ?'s and hopefully get advise from others who have actually used different methiods. I usually use an eca stack with synphedrine added to it I was just looking for alternatives. Now I wonder if I had asked deca vs depo would your answer have been eat more protien and lift heavier. what a crock of shit




you're not gonna make a lot of friends with that attitude here.  I was given you an honest answer.  we are here to help, but answer as much as you can on your own using the search button.

and theres more to it than getting more protein....its the complete diet. (carbs, protein, fats, water)  Food is 100 more important than steroids or training.


----------



## heavy (Feb 19, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> and theres more to it than getting more protein....its the complete diet. (carbs, protein, fats, water)  Food is 100 more important than steroids or training.



This is very true...and if you cannot get your diet sorted out, then any amount of clen wont do you any good, as it is an aid to weightloss, not a solution.


----------



## recess (Feb 19, 2005)

TxGunslinger said:
			
		

> I need to drop a few extra pounds of fat before hitting the weights heavy and would like any info on the 2 above.


I can only speak of clen, and only from a few days experience. First of all I adjusted my diet. Second I increased my cardio to 1 hour 4 times a week. Third I added clen as an aid. I have seen a difference in just a week. I do not know which is the most contributing factor. For myself, adding the chemical sometimes gives me the extra push to carry on. I don't like to spend money and receive no results. I can feel the clen in my system. If you do a search on this site you will find many posts on clen, how to use it, and what you might expect to receive. Good Luck!


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 19, 2005)

TxGunslinger said:
			
		

> I need to drop a few extra pounds of fat before hitting the weights heavy and would like any info on the 2 above.



I usually do ECA stacks. I'm getting ready to try the clen. I don't know anything about phentermine. You probably won't find a lot of bodybuilders who have gone that route.


----------



## dugie82 (Feb 19, 2005)

geez every one is testy


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 20, 2005)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> geez every one is testy


It's roid rage. It's roid rage. Everyone run and hide.


----------

